# Non-SWM: Should I do the upgrade?



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Currently have 6 boxes, all DVR, all SWM compatible, but the wiring is the old stuff, WB68s, BBC, etc. all installed and maintained by DTV. If I want to get connected home would I be better off just to give them a call and let them handle it ($250 I think) or buy the parts a follow the instructions posted here?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

you will be better off letting them handle it because the parts alone will cost you more than what they will charge you. you need a swm16 multiswitch , and a bunch of receiver decas etc. the price has come down from that also I just did one where they were only charged 99 dollars. with them doing it also its all guaranteed for 90 days so you can make sure everything is working properly.


----------



## LowPingBoy (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply. That was kind of what was thinking and I believe they throw in the Cinema Connection kit up and running for no charge.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> you will be better off letting them handle it because the parts alone will cost you more than what they will charge you. you need a swm16 multiswitch , and a bunch of receiver decas etc. the price has come down from that also I just did one where they were only charged 99 dollars. with them doing it also its all guaranteed for 90 days so you can make sure everything is working properly.


Agreed
the only reason to DIY it is if you want to have full control over the placement and everything

For me I bought a SWM16 off E-bay for $60+shipping and Deca Pack for $69 +shipping (the Deca pack came with more than I'm going to use, 3x decas, 1x CCK, 1x BSF)

and then I did the work myself and will still have to get DTV to enable WHDVR which might be harder without them doing the install (maybe/maybe not)

so for mine $149 + mounting hardware, and if they do it you might get it cheaper and might get some recivers upgraded


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

DarkLogix said:


> Agreed
> the only reason to DIY it is if you want to have full control over the placement and everything
> 
> For me I bought a SWM16 off E-bay for $60+shipping and Deca Pack for $69 +shipping (the Deca pack came with more than I'm going to use, 3x decas, 1x CCK, 1x BSF)
> ...


I did it myself much like DarkLogix. VOS helped me with the design. Purchased everything on-line. My calendar, not wanting to deal with DIRECTV techs in my home and the assistance of DBStalk.com have led me to install everything myself over the years.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Since you already have the cabling in place, I would just do it myself.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> Since you already have the cabling in place, I would just do it myself.


Being the cheap SOB I am, I doubt I could get all the parts I need cheaper that what DirecTV charges. SWiM-16s ain't cheap. :nono:


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Being the cheap SOB I am, I doubt I could get all the parts I need cheaper that what DirecTV charges. SWiM-16s ain't cheap. :nono:


E-bay is the answer


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sure, but DIRECTV installers are really well trained on this sort of thing, and most folks aren't going to bring the same experience to the task.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sure, but DIRECTV installers are really well trained on this sort of thing, and most folks aren't going to bring the same experience to the task.


Ya I was only arguing the price part

most people should let DTV do the work as they normally know what they're doing and are most likely to do a better job

I'm actually thinking of looking for an excuse to get a tech out here to shorten the cables from the Grounding block to the SWM16 (they're a total mess, and I know if I cut and re-end them it won't be good I'm just bad at putting coax ends on good I don't have the practice they do)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> E-bay is the answer


Currently eBay is $115, so it ain't that cheap.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Currently eBay is $115, so it ain't that cheap.


no e-bay has it for $73.95 + free shipping w/ splitters and PI
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DIRECTV...021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f10562a45


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkLogix said:


> no e-bay has it for $73.95 + free shipping w/ splitters
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DIRECTV...021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f10562a45


So much for going to ebay and searching SWiM-16, as it only showed one for $115


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> So much for going to ebay and searching SWiM-16, as it only showed one for $115


I searched SWM16 no dash and no i


----------

